# نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه



## crazy_girl (21 يوليو 2007)

*طلب تصريح خروج من المنزل رقم ( )
زوجتي الحبيبة
إنا زوجك الموقع أدناه، و اسمي هو ---------------
أرجو منكم موافقتكم الكريمة على طلب تصريح خروجي من المنزل في
يوم: ----------- الموافق --- / --- / ---- من الساعة ------ إلى الساعة ------
وذلك للأسباب التالية:-
1- ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2- ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
3- ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
كما أتعهد لكم بصفتكم السلطة العليا بالمنزل بالعودة في الوقت المحدد حسب التصريح
متحملاً أية عقوبة تنص عليها لائحة العقوبات أدناه.

التوقيع ( الزوج ) --------------------------

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


خاص للاستعمال الرسمي ( الزوجة فقط )
بعد الإطلاع على طلب تصريح الخروج من المنزل والمقدم من زوجنا الحبيب
وبالنظر إلى مبررات الخروج أعلاه، وملف زوجنا الحبيب، ولائحة العقوبات أدناه
أمرنا نحن الزوجة ----------------------وبصفتنا السلطة الداخلية العليا للمنزل بالاتي ¦ بالموافقة على طلب تصريح الخروج من المنزل والمقدم من زوجنا الحبيب
¦ بعدم الموافقة على طلب تصريح الخروج للأسباب التالية:-
r لسريان تنفيذ البند رقم ( ) من لائحة العقوبات أدناه
r لطلبنا منه الجلوس عند الأطفال عند خروجنا من المنزل
r نظراً لتجاوزه الحد الأعلى من التصاريح
r لمخالفته لأوامرنا
r مزاجنا هذا اليوم ليس مؤهل للسماح بخروج زوجنا
r لأناقته الزائدة عن اللزوم عند الخروج

التوقيع ( الزوجة ) : ----------------------- التاريخ --- / --- / ------ هـ



لائحة العقوبات
بند 1 – نوم انفرادي وبدون عشاء ولمدة ( ) يوم
بند 3 – العبوس صباحاً والتكشير مساءً ولمدة ( ) يوم
بند 4- توصيل الأطفال من وإلى المدرسة ولمدة( ) يوم
بند 5 – قطع المصروف اليومي ولمدة ( ) يوم
بند 6 – منع المكالمات الهاتفية في المنزل ولمدة ( ) يوم
بند 7 – سحب النقال ولمدة ( ) يوم
بند 8 – زيارة أم الزوجة يومياً ولمدة ( ) يوم
​*


----------



## marcelino (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههه

ياعينى

ولسه ياما نشوف

فين طلب مصروف طيب ​


----------



## فادية (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوا كدا لازم نمشيكم على عجين متلخبطهوووووووووووووووووووووووش​


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*



marcelino قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> ياعينى
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
هو يقدر يعمل كدة
ده لو حصل هاتبقي كل بنود العقاب قتل وانتحار وضرب :spor22:
ميرسي يامارسو نورت الموضوع والمنتدى كله بمشاركتك الجميلة دى


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوا كدا لازم نمشيكم على عجين متلخبطهوووووووووووووووووووووووش​



طبعا ياقمر
اومال نسيبهم كدة ومنعرفش نلمهم 
لازم الست تكون مديرة فى كل حاجة
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههه
سكرة يا كريزى بس الموضوع كالعادة 
...............
انتى فاهمة قصدى عشان مسدش نفس حد 
بس تسلم ايدكى يا باشا 
هههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

لا كدة حرام عليك بجد
يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
ماشي بس لما اشوفك
هه


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههه
هتعملى ايه لم تشوفينى يا سكرة 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
سؤال وجيه من واحد..............














بس بصراحة مش عارفة اعمل ايه؟
وبعدين انت صغير ايه اللى مسهرك لحد دلوقت ادخل نام واشرب لبن


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

طيب لو مفيش لبن اشرب من البحر 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
البحر اللى هو فين بالظبط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟













المفروض انك داخل تنام


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههه
انا ماليش نفس 
ثم انت بتقوليلى ادخل انام وانتى قاعدة على الجهاز اهو ماتخشى تنامى انتى الاول


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

انا براحتى
ثانيا انا كبيرة
وهاطبق النهاردة علشان عندى كنيسة بكرة وبحضر بانفلد للطليعة بتاعتى فى الكشافة
ومخنوقة شوية




انت بقي ايه اللى مصحيك؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

ههههههههههه
ربنا معاكى بكرة يا مرمورة يا سكرة 
انا معنديش حاجة بكرة يبقى انام بدرى ليه مانا كدة كدة مش فارقة كتير 
بس مش اكتر


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي ادعيلي شكلى هنام بكرة هناك
وهاضرب ضرب من قائد الطليعة ربنا يستر
والمصيبة ان انا اللى عليا الصيحة بكرة وهادربهم عليها


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

طيب اقعدى اقوليها طول ماحنا قاعدين 
يلا هوب هوب 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بتكلم جد
انا مرة نمت هناك
واتعاقبت عقاب منيل قدام العيال
هى الكشافة دايما كسفانى كدة
وبعدين منا سهرانة علشان احفظها فعلا واحفظها للطليعة
انا مش عارفة ايه اللى جننى فى عقلي وخلانى اطلع قائدة طليعة


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

يلا يا مرمورة انتى اد المسئولية 
واكيد ربنا هيساعدكى يا سكرة بكرة 
هههههههههههههه
بس لو نمتى تبقى تستاهلى  عشان انتى بتهزرى عشان ماتناميش لغاية دلوقتى


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

مش جايلي نوم 
وبشغل نفسي وخلاص
ياعم فكك منى 
متستغربش انا كدة كتير بحالات واسم  كريزى ده مش من فراغ


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههه
لا عادى كل البنات ووالولاد فى سنكى بيكونو فى حالات مزاجية متغيرة فى دا عادى يعنى دا طبيعة سنكى


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى مش انا بس اللى كريزي؟؟؟
بس المشكلة انى اساسا مش عارفة اللى مدايقنى
ومفيش حاجة بتخلينى امل لان وقتى كله مش فاضي
ياعم سيبك بس لحسن كدة انا اتفضحت صح 
فكك منىالمهم مزاجك انت


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

انا مزاجى رايق والحال عال العال 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

بتعايرنى يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ماشي كمان كام ساعة وهابقي فى الكشافة وهارجع عال العال
بس قول يارب الخيمة متقعش عليا زى المرة اللى فاتت
ده بكرة يوم كشفي مش اى يوم


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

ربنا معاكى يا سكرة 
وانشالله مش هتقع عشان البنات ميضحكوش عليكى 
ههههههههههههههههه
ويبقى شكلكى مكسوفة كدة


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

ولا بيهمنى اصل كلهم اصحابي وجانين زيي
ثانيا هما اللى عملوها فيا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

احسن عشان انت بتعملى فى الناس حاجات كتيرة اوى 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
بس كان موقف حلو مش قادرة انساه كلهم كانوا مجهزين ليه الكاميرا
حتى قائد الكشافة صورنى بدل مايعاقبهم
هههههههههههههههههه
وممكن متصدقش لو قلتلك معلقين الصورة دى فى مناسبات المدرسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههه
لوحة الشرف 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تقريبا مدام انا مشرفة فيها


----------



## naderr (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

طيب  كل  العقوبات  امين
بس  زياره  ام  الزوجه  لمده------------------------- حرام
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها


----------



## الملك العقرب (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

ولله ده لو حصل دنا اموت نفسي بس اكيد انا مش هسمح انه يحصل انت سعات بتنسو نفسكو و تفتكرو نفسكم حاجة لكن لا اوعو تنسو مين الريس هنا مين القائد مين الي بيجيب فلوس و يعلم العيال و يشتري الاكل و الهدوم و يتعب و يشتغل زي الطور عشان خطركم و يميزكم عن نفسه و لو تعب ولا حاجة و حد من العيال ولا منكم تعب معاه مش مهم هو يوديكو انت الاول و يكون مات بيقي مش مهم المهم انتم خليكم حطين ديه في مخكم علي طول ثوم اصلا المفرود ان يكون الجميع يد واحدة و جسد واحد امام المسيح ولا ايه راكم


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههه
ياالملك العقرب احنا بنهزر ده مش كلام بجد ده ترفيهي ههههههههههه
متزعلش اوى كدة
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

سوري يا كريزي اتنرفزت شوية اصل بيني و بينك الموضوع يعصب و احنا شرقين و انت عرفة المثل الي بيقول من عاشر الاقوم 40 يوم صار منهم مبالك احنا معشرين العرب 1400 سنة لقطنا منهم انا الرجال قوماين علي النساء هههههههههههههههه انا مش زعلان منك ولا حاجة بس انا اصلا كنت متنرفز من قبل مقره الموضوع جات فيك يا قمر معلش


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

:smil13:عشنا وشوفنا :smil13:​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

ولا يهمك يا الملك العقرب مش مشكلة انا خوفت يكون الموضوع دايقك وهو هدفه كله اساسا هزار فى هزار
بس مش اكتر
وميرسي ياكينج لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يامون مون على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى 
هى دى الستات وهما الرجالة مصيرهم كدة


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا متقلقيش انا مش بزعل من حد و خصوصا الكريزي عشان معلهمش حرج ههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههه
كدة ؟؟؟ ماشي ياملك 
هنعديها المرة دى


----------



## BITAR (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

*قويه*
* ومفتريه*
* يا فقريه*
*انت دخلتى الجيش قبل كده*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ايه الانضباط ده *​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههه
مش عاجبك يعنى ولا مش عاجبك
هو ده النظام خدتوا على لهرجلة
بس معلش راح زمانكم
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*




> راح زمانكم


*هغنى مع ام كلثوم*
* واقول*
* قول للزمان*
* ارجع يازمان *​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هتغنيلك 
حكم علينا الهوى
بالمرمطة والبهدلة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تقصدك انت يعنى
ههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*




> تقصدك انت يعنى


*مقبوله يا كريزى*​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

طبعا وانت تقدر ترفض لسيدة الطرم المصري الاصيل


----------



## nana25 (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

جدعة يا بنت يا شرين كل مادى وانت بتعجبينى قوى لما بتجيبى مواضيع حلوة كده

اخدنا بركة يا عسل​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

ميرسي ياهناء ياعسل
لمرورك ومشاركتك
اخدنا بركة


----------



## mk1611 (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

جرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام اللى بيحصل فينا ده
:smil13::ranting:


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نموذج تصريح للرجل من مراته للخروج ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههه
احسن هوهو احسن هوهو


----------

